# Windjammer - St. Lucia



## Beachlady (Nov 20, 2010)

I am looking for booking information.  I really want a private pool, so do I need to reserve a 2 bedroom?  Is that a guarantee?  Help me please! Any information and tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## alanmj (Nov 21, 2010)

If you only want a plunge pool, then there are some 1-bed and 2-bed places with plunge pools. BUT, you must contact WJL and make sure you are allocated one of them.

If you want a bigger pool, you need an estate villa. 

Discussions at: 
http://www.windjammer-landing.com/accommodations/estate_villas.asp

I own there, so if you want more info, please PM me.


----------



## Larry (Nov 22, 2010)

*We are now at WJL*

Are you trying to book a reservation with WJL? If so then contact WJL as previous poster indicated. If you are trying to exchange then all 2BR units have at least plunge pool and that would guarantee a pool. Most 1BR units do not have any pool. Some have a whirlpool tub and some may have a plunge pool but I doubt you will get one on an exchange. We exchanged two years ago and had a two bR with plunge pool and never used it but the views from the five decks were to die for.

We now own a 1BR no pool and we are here now at WJL. Our unit is fine but the views do not compare to the views we had in the 2BR villa.


----------



## Dorothy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Larry, Four adults arriving in 10 days on RCI exchange into a 2 bd unit w/plunge pool. Any idea what the unit numbers of the recently renovated 20 units are, or which unit #'s you'd recommend? Our guests are on the picky side. Any tidbits or golden nuggets you could pass on would be greatly appreciated. After 5 months of ill in-laws and mother, I need something to go smoothly.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry Larry I beg to differ. We own a 2 bed no pool somewhere up by pappa dons. (we've never stayed in it). We've rented a one bed with pool...they just locked off the second downstairs bedroom.
There are so many different point values for different combinations it is best to contact the resort to see what you're entitled to. they are not even all on RCI.
It will be either:
a 2 bed estate villa which is at the top of the hill..no bad views!
or an older 2 bed..still fantastic.
I recently just found another of our villas to be in an "in between" catagory...I think its unit 211. It didn't have quite as many points as the estate villa.


----------



## Larry (Nov 23, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Sorry Larry I beg to differ. We own a 2 bed no pool somewhere up by pappa dons. (we've never stayed in it). We've rented a one bed with pool...they just locked off the second downstairs bedroom.
> There are so many different point values for different combinations it is best to contact the resort to see what you're entitled to. they are not even all on RCI.
> It will be either:
> a 2 bed estate villa which is at the top of the hill..no bad views!
> ...



Thanks good to know. I thought all 2Br's had pools so you live and learn!!!!


----------



## Larry (Nov 23, 2010)

Dorothy said:


> Hi Larry, Four adults arriving in 10 days on RCI exchange into a 2 bd unit w/plunge pool. Any idea what the unit numbers of the recently renovated 20 units are, or which unit #'s you'd recommend? Our guests are on the picky side. Any tidbits or golden nuggets you could pass on would be greatly appreciated. After 5 months of ill in-laws and mother, I need something to go smoothly.



All I can tell you is they usually have the villa's assigned before you arrive and when you exchange that's what you get but the good news is almost all 2BR units with pool have great views. I think they are still working on the 20 renovated units as I read it was suspended for a couple of weeks due to hurricane and are currently working on them. I am an owner and requested a renovated unit at check in and all they could do for me was give me a fully enclosed older unit rather than the open air unit which was assigned to me.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, Larry, I wish they posted all the point values and what you are entitled to with that. The office has the list so you really need to put it on hold then call and ask...e-mail is hopeless.
Talk about learning...we purchased a unit, the selling company put 105000 points in our account then when it came around this year WJ gave us only 86000. That value is not even on their RCI chart.
Hope you're having a lovely time at WJ. We'll be there in 2 weeks. We had to make 3 separate RCI reservations to get the 2 weeks. One week is an estate villa. Wouldn't it be nice of them to just put us in there for the whole 2 weeks!!Ha.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 23, 2010)

what unit did you get Larry?


----------



## Larry (Nov 23, 2010)

*We are in 315 above Papa Don's*

315, It's OK and at least we have AC in LR. Last time we were there we had 2BR villa 42 with views to die for.

315 has OK view of sea but no view of beach.

Just got back from manager's party and limbo show with fire eaters and band.

Had buffet dinner at dragonfly. Only papa Don's and Embers are open for lunch and dinner as Embers and upper deck are closed for repairs from hurricane.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 24, 2010)

I think 42 is the one we stayed in when we got married at WJ 3 years ago. It was wonderful. We also love 46, right on the corner on the way down the hill and just a short jog up to the hot tub.
the 2 bed we own no pool is 126.
Do you think the restaurants will be back up for Dec.9? If you are all inclusive how are they working that with 2 of the restaurants closed?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> I think 42 is the one we stayed in when we got married at WJ 3 years ago. It was wonderful. We also love 46, right on the corner on the way down the hill and just a short jog up to the hot tub.
> the 2 bed we own no pool is 126.
> Do you think the restaurants will be back up for Dec.9? If you are all inclusive how are they working that with 2 of the restaurants closed?



Just got back last night and had a great time. Not sure when Jammers will open as repairs moving very slowly but they say it will be finished in about two weeks. No did not take AI.


----------



## RichardL (Jan 28, 2011)

*New to WJ I could use some help from owners*

Hi:  I just bought an intro unit, 1 bedroom 60,000 points on EBAY.  What do I have to look forward to.  I have tried to exchange through RCI and II for so long I just $1,050 and said what the hell.  I bought week 36 what are my chances of annually trying to get another week?  Can you up grade to a 2 bedroom through cash or buying or banking points?  What units or locations or seasons should I avoid other than week 36.


----------



## JanT (Jan 28, 2011)

Ahhhh, so YOU'RE the lucky person who grabbed that!  Congratulations!  I was watching it and giving serious thought to bidding because we already own one week there and I thought it might be nice to own another one.  The hubby thought it might be nice if I stopped buying timeshares!    I am so happy for you.

I wish I could answer your questions.  We've owned at WJL for several years but have not been yet.  Have used it for trading.  I am fairly certain you will be able to trade internally for a week other than week 36.  I know they used to allow that and I'm sure they still do.  And I also believe you can "upgrade" but I don't know what the fee is today.  Several years ago it was something like $60 a night to upgrade to a 1 BR with a pool.  Don't know about now.  

One thing you will definitely want to do is go here and join:

http://www.wjlprivateresidentsassociation.com/wpra/Main/wpra-main.php

Also, do a search here on TUG for "Windjammer Landing" and you'll find lots of great info, including a resort map so you can see where your unit is located, etc.

Congratulations again!  So glad a TUGGER got this week!  1 BR or not you got a GREAT buy.  I haven't seen a week for that price anywhere I've looked. Plus, you paid no closing costs and no $800 resort transfer fee.  Good job!



RichardL said:


> Hi:  I just bought an intro unit, 1 bedroom 60,000 points on EBAY.  What do I have to look forward to.  I have tried to exchange through RCI and II for so long I just $1,050 and said what the hell.  I bought week 36 what are my chances of annually trying to get another week?  Can you up grade to a 2 bedroom through cash or buying or banking points?  What units or locations or seasons should I avoid other than week 36.


----------



## RichardL (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, I have no idea of the FMV but know only that for 2 years I have been trying to exchange into it.  What  size unit do you own. I went on the Residence website and I can't join until the deal closes, but I saw listings for sale all at $20K+++.  Wow!  As soon as I join I should list my at $10k and wait for some upset neighbors to connect me.  If you are interested in trading look me up. Like yourself I own my timeshares than my fingers and toes.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 29, 2011)

Larry, how hard was it to get a chaise in the shade?  Did the chairhogs get there at 7 to claim their spot.  That so turned me off in Aruba this year.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 29, 2011)

richard- don't get too excited....most of those people who listed on the owners site are on a fishin expedition!!
Be prepared for the longest, most frustrating, closing experience ever- both of mine...a year to close.
I enquired about upgrading from a 1 bed no pool week 52 to a 2 bed w pool and it was $300 per night. It would be different at different times, that being an expensive time.
There is a blackout period at xmas to do an internal exchange and you will only be allowed to change weeks in off season with the week you got.
Through RCI there is always plenty to choose from at the 12 month out mark any time of year except for late Dec. and first few weeks of Jan. It would be much cheaper for you to exchange your home resort and pay for the extra RCI points to upgrade.
There are also a ton of "Extra" vacations for WJ that become available for a good price on RCI.
Welcome!!


----------



## vacationcrazy (Jan 30, 2011)

*Windjammer Landing*

Richard ,
I was watching that unit on ebay also.  That was a great deal.  I had expected the price to jump really high at the end of the auction.  
Congrats


----------



## johnph (Jul 24, 2011)

*Medical Student in need of a  Rental from Aug. 4th-Aug30th*

Hello All,

As part of my clinical training, I am required to be in St. Lucia from Aug. 4th-Aug. 30th.

If you have something available for 1 person, or know someone, it would be greatly appreciated.  

I live in Chicago, and would absolutely recipricate.  

Please let me know,
John


----------

